

Ask HN: What is a good local Web app development environment(node/mongo/redis)?  - ricg

Instead of installing a full web app backend stack directly on my MacBook Pro, I'd much rather have it run inside a virtual machine on my local system to keep coding and testing seperatly.&#60;p&#62;I'd like to:&#60;p&#62;* keep everything local (so that it works without external network access)&#60;p&#62;* avoid cluttering my develpoment system with different installations of node/mongodb/etc.&#60;p&#62;* make it easy for new team members to get started developing in the exact same environment as the rest of the team&#60;p&#62;* protect my coding environment from experimental software or potential mistakes in scripts (imagine a "clean build" wiping out the entire system by accident)&#60;p&#62;What does your coding/local test environment look like? Any recommendations?
======
brandoncordell
I'm running my local development environment off of my MacBook Pro.

It consists of:

* Built in Apache/PHP, both configured how I like it

* MySQL installed via the DMG download from mysql.com

* Postgres installed via DMG download

* Redis, MongoDB, Node installed via Homebrew

* Git installed via Homebrew

* Ruby 1.8.7, 1.9.2, 1.9.3 installed and managed by RVM

* Rails and other gems installed and managed by RubyGems

* IE7, IE8, IE9 virtual machines installed via <https://github.com/xdissent/ievms/>

~~~
ricg
Thanks! A while back I came across a project that provided a simple command
line API for installing various components. It was pretty much a wrapper for a
virtual machine without having to worry about configuring one. I can't recall
what project it was...

~~~
brandoncordell
I know you made this comment a while ago, but you're probably talking about
[1]Vagrant. It's pretty fantastic.

[1] <http://vagrantup.com/>

------
herpyderp
based on your attempt at embedded HTML, I'd say just shut up and do it.

~~~
ricg
Very kind reply. Thank you very much.

I wrote the question right inside the HN form without any HTML tags. However,
submitting failed once because the title had more than 80 characters. I assume
that the tags were inserted automatically upon resubmitting with an edited
title.

